# Anybody play gta 5 or battle field 1



## Hi crazii (Jul 15, 2017)

i love both of thease games, anybody else on simimailar both, yes I'm addicted to them.


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi crazii said:


> i love both of thease games, anybody else on simimailar both, yes I'm addicted to them.


i got gta 5 was thinking of geting bf1 is it good


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Jul 28, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> i got gta 5 was thinking of geting bf1 is it good


Better than cod...


----------



## Hi crazii (Jul 28, 2017)

Yh battle field is great multiplayer fighter game. I play gta just for car meets and customer using cars and just bullying people online lol


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi crazii said:


> Yh battle field is great multiplayer fighter game. I play gta just for car meets and customer using cars and just bullying people online lol


Lol i go alright unless peaple ar sniping that gos for both games in gta iwas pretty good in jet deatmatch undafeated lol i think cuse i dont spend every second playing anymore tho


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 28, 2017)

I watch my son play Battlefield One online. It's a pretty awesome game


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 28, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I watch my son play Battlefield One online. It's a pretty awesome game


ye im more of a battle field guy havent played since hardline its wierd tho i suck at it cuse theres more strategy invovled i got crash bandicoot a few weeks ago im up 2 the 3rd boss i got stuck on so many levels for like five hours how i dident rage quit ill never know lol i just got a new game called elite dangerous i cant play it untill i get ps plus it looks pretty sick tho its like a space mmo


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 28, 2017)

I've saw my son rage quit a few games especially in COD Black Ops 3 Zombies. Lol funny


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 28, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I've saw my son rage quit a few games especially in COD Black Ops 3 Zombies. Lol funny


lol yea its allways funny when its some one else lol


----------



## Hi crazii (Jul 29, 2017)

Can't wait for the new need for speed to come out...........

They need to bring some ore games out on PS4 I remember PS3 had so many game range. I would love if the brought back getaway. 


Gta costs more to play than actually buying the game funny enough.



Battle field one is a great strategy game, I love using the shotgun, and the medical class. 

I'm rank 60



I love gta, I hate jets lol booooo giggle wiggle, i took one down the other day with my apc


Ayy gorilla join in with the fun man, don't act like you don't want to


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 29, 2017)

It was the only game I stood a chance when playing against my boys, they where fast learners!


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 29, 2017)

With gta the only time i see lose its always peoplecwho spend all day playing


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 30, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> ye im more of a battle field guy havent played since hardline its wierd tho i suck at it cuse theres more strategy invovled i got crash bandicoot a few weeks ago im up 2 the 3rd boss i got stuck on so many levels for like five hours how i dident rage quit ill never know lol i just got a new game called elite dangerous i cant play it untill i get ps plus it looks pretty sick tho its like a space mmo


After what seemed to be a 2hr update, Battlefield 1 is new, I couldn’t find the original. 

Now you’ll never know how great I was.


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 30, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> After what seemed to be a 2hr update, Battlefield 1 is new, I couldn’t find the original.
> 
> Now you’ll never know how great I was.


daam im sure u where good dude i tell u what tho i cant wait 2 get ps vr when the prics drops and theres more games


----------



## Psyphish (Jul 30, 2017)

Battlefield 1 is too broken to be enjoyable. I re-install every now and then but always uninstall after a few minutes. Seems to get heavier too with every update.


----------



## 420monster (Nov 20, 2017)

i have both if your on PSN add techmad220 and say your from RIU or i might be less then nice since all the robots asking you to come see them cam...


----------



## brewing up (Dec 3, 2017)

I'v been hooked to GTAV for years, best game ever lol not tried bf1 yet but i play bf4 and that one is awesome


----------



## giglewigle (Dec 3, 2017)

i wanna get ps plus again but at the same ti,e i dont want to spent every second of every day just to be able 2 compete fuck that


----------



## giglewigle (Dec 12, 2017)

well im considering getting online so i can play the new gta update seem fun ill probebly wait tho


----------

